# Mechanic work in benalmadena



## steadyeddie1980 (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My girlfriend and I are looking to move to benalmadena in the near future with our children and was wondering if there was anyone out there in the area who knows anyone who can offer any work? i am a fully qualified mechanic with 15 yrs experience and love to work in an english workshop for the expat community. I have run my own business in england as a mechanic but heard the issues with setting up business in spain can be a nightmare so i'm just looking for work to start with. 
I can't speak any spanish at the moment which i know isn't very helpful but we will be learning very soon and hope to have a basic understanding before we make the move.
Cheers guys and looking forward to your replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steadyeddie1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My girlfriend and I are looking to move to benalmadena in the near future with our children and was wondering if there was anyone out there in the area who knows anyone who can offer any work? i am a fully qualified mechanic with 15 yrs experience and love to work in an english workshop for the expat community. I have run my own business in england as a mechanic but heard the issues with setting up business in spain can be a nightmare so i'm just looking for work to start with.
> I can't speak any spanish at the moment which i know isn't very helpful but we will be learning very soon and hope to have a basic understanding before we make the move.
> Cheers guys and looking forward to your replies.


Do a few fact finding missions and see how things are and what work you might find! Dont do anything until you have secured work.

It maybe wise to have a look thru some of the recent posts on here about living and working in spain. Things arent good

Jo xxx


----------



## steadyeddie1980 (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

I've just been looking through the older post on here about work and homes. I know the situation in spain regarding work isn't the best at the moment so any help from people like yourself is greatly apprieciated. 

We are coming over to Benalmadena in 2 weeks for 8 days as a holiday/job and home research. If there is any good helpful websites to check out before we come over that you know of that would be great too. 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The general "rule of thumb" in my experience is that most expats use Spanish workers, as they are generally cheaper, more reliable and know the ways of Spain. I dont know of any British garages, thats not to say there arent any, If you find them, they'll probably guard their territory (or try to sell your their business lol). It really is quite desperate. It may look hot, sunny and carefree on the surface, but underneath its losing it

I think if you have work in the UK then you'd be crazy to give that up to move to Spain at the moment. I'm not there anymore and eventho I miss it, the UK is so much easier - free healthcare, welfare benefits should there ever be a problem, child allowance, tax credits etc, understand the system...... 

The reality is that Spain is in severe crisis, there is little work, there are squillions unemployed (nationals and expats of all nationalities) who have run out of their limited unemployment benefits (which you only receive if you've paid into the Spanish system for 2 years max) and are desperate for work. Those who have cars, wont pay alot of money for repairs so you'll probably not earn enough to live on, even if you did get work - its not really the right time

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

steadyeddie1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just been looking through the older post on here about work and homes. I know the situation in spain regarding work isn't the best at the moment so any help from people like yourself is greatly apprieciated.
> 
> ...


Pop round *Speedy's (?)* and ask them if they need anyone (their add is in Sur etc) and they deal in clutch/brakes etc.


----------



## steadyeddie1980 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Playamonte, I'll look them up and see if they have anything.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Look through the other threads without rose tinted glasses and you should realise that the chance of you finding work ahead of thousands of out of work Spanish folk are a million to one


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

steadyeddie1980 said:


> Thanks Playamonte, I'll look them up and see if they have anything.


Why not as you will be in the area anyway & its a Brit run place with a number of Brit lads working there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is not the time to come to Spain. Unemployment is over three times that in the UK and will get worse.
If a business, of whatever kind, has a vacancy you can be assured that there are people already here who will get it before you. Businesses don't take on people out of the kindness of their hearts and there are many businesses who, because of the downturn, need to 'lose' staff. If there are indeed any expanding and hiring additional staff, they will be very few and far-between.
I doubt too that any business, even in an area heaviliy populated by British immigrants, will have exclusively British clients so you will need fluent Spanish too.
You need to come and see for yourself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Why not as you will be in the area anyway & its a Brit run place with a number of Brit lads working there.


Theres no problem with looking, indeed its something that all potential expats should do, but remember this guy has a family, a girlfriend and children. Is he really going to make enough money to support them all??? No child allowance, no welfare or tax credits and unless he's contracted, no healthcare for any of them either. 

But I'm sure if he finds "speedies" (Do I know where that is??? I've not heard of it), they'll be able to talk about what he can expect, how things are and whether they have enough work for another employee

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres no problem with looking, indeed its something that all potential expats should do, but remember this guy has a family, a girlfriend and children. Is he really going to make enough money to support them all??? No child allowance, no welfare or tax credits and unless he's contracted, no healthcare for any of them either.
> 
> But I'm sure if he finds "speedies" (Do I know where that is??? I've not heard of it), they'll be able to talk about what he can expect, how things are and whether they have enough work for another employee
> 
> Jo xxx


actually come to think of it - these new 'proof of income & healthcare' requirements should stop families with children coming 'on spec'

without fulfilling the requirements & registering as resident, they won't be able to get the children into school.......


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres no problem with looking, indeed its something that all potential expats should do, but remember this guy has a family, a girlfriend and children. Is he really going to make enough money to support them all??? No child allowance, no welfare or tax credits and unless he's contracted, no healthcare for any of them either.
> 
> But I'm sure if he finds "speedies" (Do I know where that is??? I've not heard of it), they'll be able to talk about what he can expect, how things are and whether they have enough work for another employee
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo. (and everyone)
The lad has booked a trip & is coming over anyway.
Odds on he has read all the stuff about the unemployment issue.
Will cost nothing to pop into a garage and ask from the horses mouth & that speedies place was very busy when I checked about pricing for someone who had an issue with a rover (well they would have of course)
They are based on the industrial estate at the rear of the Iceland/Dunns one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Hi Jo. (and everyone)
> The lad has booked a trip & is coming over anyway.
> Odds on he has read all the stuff about the unemployment issue.
> Will cost nothing to pop into a garage and ask from the horses mouth & that speedies place was very busy when I checked about pricing for someone who had an issue with a rover (well they would have of course)
> They are based on the industrial estate at the rear of the Iceland/Dunns one.


That is the best and only way to learn how things are.

Does anyone blame the Spanish authorities for trying to ensure that people coming here have the means to support themselves? I'm surprised they didn't before. I had to supply proof of income when I applied for residential status in the Czech Republic.

Why should anyone come to Spain at any time, let alone a time like this, and expect the Spanish people to keep them if their income is insufficient to do so
Have people no shame?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That is the best and only way to learn how things are.
> 
> Does anyone blame the Spanish authorities for trying to ensure that people coming here have the means to support themselves? I'm surprised they didn't before. I had to supply proof of income when I applied for residential status in the Czech Republic.
> 
> ...


But how do they do it?
How do they know if you're coming on hjoliday, business or to live?
What is considered proof?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But how do they do it?
> How do they know if you're coming on hjoliday, business or to live?
> What is considered proof?


you have to register as resident after 90 days - & you need that resident cert for so many things, such as school, buying a car etc. - & they won't issue a cert without the proof

as to exactly what constitutes proof is anyone's guess atm - although I just replied on another thread that they are asking for S1 for healthcare proof


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you have to register as resident after 90 days - & you need that resident cert for so many things, such as school, buying a car etc. - & they won't issue a cert without the proof
> 
> as to exactly what constitutes proof is anyone's guess atm - although I just replied on another thread that they are asking for S1 for healthcare proof


So they don't get you in the airport, they get you when you're trying to register as a resident.
I would have thought that the result would be a lot of people not registering, but as you say that could buug++er you up when trying to register at schools etc . 
From what I can make out they haven't made a big thing out of this, so some people will be coming over, not knowing about these changes, and they may not find out about them until they have been here for a couple of months or longer!!
Or is that not the right picture?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So they don't get you in the airport, they get you when you're trying to register as a resident.
> I would have thought that the result would be a lot of people not registering, but as you say that could buug++er you up when trying to register at schools etc .
> From what I can make out they haven't made a big thing out of this, so some people will be coming over, not knowing about these changes, and they may not find out about them until they have been here for a couple of months or longer!!
> Or is that not the right picture?


I had to show bank statements and proof of source of income in Prague,plus evidence I had medical insurance - I was too young to qualify for free health cover then.... That was when I registered with the Foreign Police.

It was necessary to register to be able to do many quite simple things...buy a car, let alone put it in my name. Police checks on foreigners were frequent...it was for forty years a socialist state with all the paraphernalia and mindset of a police state still in place.

Tbh, I see nothing wrong with having to show you can maintain yourself in another country. It amuses me when people tell would-be immigrants to look for work in Canada or Australia.....the procedures you go through to be able to live and work there are more complicated than in Spain. Although I had property in Canada, relatives there and means to support myself I doubt I would have been granted resident status.

When people describe procedures such as these for would-be immigrants as 'racist' they are labelling very many countries in the world as 'racist'. Few countries are as liberal as the UK.

After all, what other country would keep an illegal immigrant, Al Qaeda's contact in the UK, a proven preacher of jihad and hatred, together with his wives in a large house paid for by the British taxpayer along with his other considerable welfare benefits, when he is wanted for crimes in another country? His appeal will be heard in November and hopefully he will be returned to Jordan...but he may be alowed on bail because of his 'human rights'....

And possibly when the Olympics are taking place....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So they don't get you in the airport, they get you when you're trying to register as a resident.
> I would have thought that the result would be a lot of people not registering, but as you say that could buug++er you up when trying to register at schools etc .
> From what I can make out they haven't made a big thing out of this, so some people will be coming over, not knowing about these changes, and they may not find out about them until they have been here for a couple of months or longer!!
> Or is that not the right picture?


that's exactly right

people don't know until they actually go to register, and even the offices aren't exactly clear on what is required

I did read of the Málaga office issuing certs this week without asking for anything in the way of proof, though


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here there is an incentive to become resident, flights and ferries almost half price, throughout Spanish territory. Holidays in Santander this year


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The real problem is that although eU rules state that countries can require you to obtain a certificate ( to allow countries to know how many resident eu foreigners there are ) & you can be fined ,once, for failing to register ( 300€ in spain , 59€ in greece ) EU rules also state that you are resident from the day that YOU dcide you are. 
" No eu state can confer residencey on another eu citizen. It is the right of the citizen to decide that he is resident."

In all honesty I can see all this dragging out for years as you have two completely contradicting eu rules & thiswill all end up many years down the line requiring an eu court judgement. That's if we are all still in it ! :rofl:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That is the best and only way to learn how things are.
> 
> Does anyone blame the Spanish authorities for trying to ensure that people coming here have the means to support themselves? I'm surprised they didn't before. I had to supply proof of income when I applied for residential status in the Czech Republic.
> 
> ...


:confused2:
All the OP asked about was a job, he made no mention about asking the Spanish taxpayer for anything.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> :confused2:
> All the OP asked about was a job, he made no mention about asking the Spanish taxpayer for anything.


Where did I mention him mentioning that


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That is the best and only way to learn how things are.
> 
> Does anyone blame the Spanish authorities for trying to ensure that people coming here have the means to support themselves? I'm surprised they didn't before. I had to supply proof of income when I applied for residential status in the Czech Republic.
> 
> ...


Here ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Here ?


Not at all. If you scroll back you will see that I was joining in the general debate about immigration to Spain or any EU member state.

If I had wanted to address my remarks to the OP I would have done so in a way that left no ambiguity or confusion.

Don't you agree with my comment that it is wrong to enter any EU state, not just Spain, without adequate means of supporting yourself and your family, if you have one?

Do you not think also that if there are indeed jobs going, Spanish unemployed people should have priority over new arrivals from outside Spain?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi my hubby is a car sprayer/body repairer and has had a positive response from various body shops in and around the CDS. We are also looking to relocate with our family and are coming out in October. Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> Hi my hubby is a car sprayer/body repairer and has had a positive response from various body shops in and around the CDS. We are also looking to relocate with our family and are coming out in October. Good luck.


IMPORTANT: Make sure he gets an employment contract from an employer or you wont be granted a residencia, healthcare or access to Spanish schools http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html

Gone are the days when you can simply pitch up in Spain and hope to find work. Spain is in crisis, things have changed and austerity measures are taking hold. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

As I have said previously my husband has had lots of positive feed back re working in the trade he is in. I would suggest you look on the Internet and ring the garages direct then you will know if there is work for you. My husband already has meetings set up with various body shops on the CDS. Don't be put off by negative feed back. We have nothing to lose. If you dont try you will never know! We work 7 days a week, the weather is rubbish. We are coming to spain for a fresh start. If you do decide to go please get in touch as it would be nice to meet some people new to the area like us. X


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> As I have said previously my husband has had lots of positive feed back re working in the trade he is in. I would suggest you look on the Internet and ring the garages direct then you will know if there is work for you. My husband already has meetings set up with various body shops on the CDS. Don't be put off by negative feed back. We have nothing to lose. If you dont try you will never know! We work 7 days a week, the weather is rubbish. We are coming to spain for a fresh start. If you do decide to go please get in touch as it would be nice to meet some people new to the area like us. X


In my experience, because the cost of employment is so high, it is very unlikely that anyone will be offered an 'employment contract'.

It's more likely that they will be offered work but on an autonomo basis. 

This is fine, but there is no obligation from the company and no guarantee of work (at least, not in writing).


Some might like this approach and accept it, but don't be fooled into thinking that you have any of the employment safety lines that you do in UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> As I have said previously my husband has had lots of positive feed back re working in the trade he is in. I would suggest you look on the Internet and ring the garages direct then you will know if there is work for you. My husband already has meetings set up with various body shops on the CDS. Don't be put off by negative feed back. We have nothing to lose. If you dont try you will never know! We work 7 days a week, the weather is rubbish. We are coming to spain for a fresh start. If you do decide to go please get in touch as it would be nice to meet some people new to the area like us. X


true - if you don't try you'll never know.............

you've got nothing to lose..............

as jojo said - just make sure your husband gets a proper contract, or you have savings enough & private healthcare to satisfy the Spanish govt that you can be self-supporting or you won't get your kids into school

you don't just have to _have _ enough money or earn bits & pieces here & there - you have to _*prove it*_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> As I have said previously my husband has had lots of positive feed back re working in the trade he is in. I would suggest you look on the Internet and ring the garages direct then you will know if there is work for you. My husband already has meetings set up with various body shops on the CDS. Don't be put off by negative feed back. We have nothing to lose. If you dont try you will never know! We work 7 days a week, the weather is rubbish. We are coming to spain for a fresh start. If you do decide to go please get in touch as it would be nice to meet some people new to the area like us. X


I'm sorry, I'm sure that you have found something - but make sure there is a contract or you wont be able to stay in Spain. Its certainly not a good idea to encourage others to do the same until you know for sure that you have your facts right. Be careful and dont burn your bridges. Negative feed back is written by people who live in Spain, by people who actually had to return to the UK cos it was such a struggle, by people who have lost 1000s trying to live the dream. No one is deliberately trying to put you off. But you need to know that Spain is in a deep economic crisis and is desperately trying to sort itself out. It is no longer the place you can go, get a bit of work and "live the dream". You actually only have to read the newspapers, watch the news to know that Spain is in trouble, not quite as bad as Greece yet, but not far off.

Information is king and to simply pack up your family and move over will require positive and negative info so that you can make an informed choice. Right now, the negatives outweigh any positives! 

So dont "poo-poo" negative feedback, investigate it further before you come over and burn UK bridges. Thats all the people on the forum are saying

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

I appreciate what you are saying but I'm not naive I wouldn't up root my family if i didnt think that we could make a better life in spain. As I have said my husband has spoken to many English body shops in CDS and the response has been excellent. It's different if he didn't have a trade but he does and the trade he is in has so much work in spain. I'm not encouraging people to just come out here I suggested that he looked on the Internet and called the companies direct to see if there is a lot of work for he's trade. My Dad lives in Denia and has done for over 10 years he has said the same re contracts but has said that we should give it a go. My babies are young and our jobs here are going to be here if things don't work out so we are not risking anything we are just going to see if we can make a better life for our children. I'm in touch with a few English people in spain who have great lives and successful stories.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have to say, having lived in Spain and returned to the UK. You dont realise actually how easy it is to live in the UK (well I didnt). I dont claim benefits, but if I ever needed to I could. I do claim child allowance, which if you live in Span you cant. If everything went bad for me and the family tomorrow here in the UK we'd be ok and helped. Spain is a harsh country and it doesnt look after those who havent paid into its system - even then its time limited

The only downer here (on a day to day level) is the weather. Spain has the weather, the views, the ambiance in the summer - its not brilliant in the winter and the houses arent easy or cheap to keep warm in the winter. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ktlaws said:


> I appreciate what you are saying but I'm not naive I wouldn't up root my family if i didnt think that we could make a better life in spain. As I have said my husband has spoken to many English body shops in CDS and the response has been excellent. It's different if he didn't have a trade but he does and the trade he is in has so much work in spain. I'm not encouraging people to just come out here I suggested that he looked on the Internet and called the companies direct to see if there is a lot of work for he's trade. My Dad lives in Denia and has done for over 10 years he has said the same re contracts but has said that we should give it a go. My babies are young and our jobs here are going to be here if things don't work out so we are not risking anything we are just going to see if we can make a better life for our children. I'm in touch with a few English people in spain who have great lives and successful stories.


Just dont burn your bridges! Makes sure that your husband gets a proper employment contract, so that you can get your residencia. Otherwise you wont be able to stay there

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> I appreciate what you are saying but I'm not naive I wouldn't up root my family if i didnt think that we could make a better life in spain. As I have said my husband has spoken to many English body shops in CDS and the response has been excellent. It's different if he didn't have a trade but he does and the trade he is in has so much work in spain. I'm not encouraging people to just come out here I suggested that he looked on the Internet and called the companies direct to see if there is a lot of work for he's trade. My Dad lives in Denia and has done for over 10 years he has said the same re contracts but has said that we should give it a go. My babies are young and our jobs here are going to be here if things don't work out so we are not risking anything we are just going to see if we can make a better life for our children. I'm in touch with a few English people in spain who have great lives and successful stories.


then go for it - you're not burning your bridges if you have jobs to go back to 

but please do take on board the contract issue - or you might find yourself going back before you want to


there are a lot of us who have been here a long time who have great lives - we have built businesses & contacts over a long time - & yet most of us are struggling to some extent now, unless we have an income such as a pension from elsewhere

if your husband gets a contracted job that will be fantastic - if however he gets a bit of work in various places that is going to get complicated & expensive in order to be legal & access the health service etc. (he'll need to register as self-employed & pay a min of 250€ a month NI/autónomo + tax)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

As long as the wines cheaper and the sun is shining il be fine!  thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

I love how people say they are hard working and will give anything a go, then go on to say they are not nieve. You are somehow special because you are willing to work. Isnt everyone.

How much time have you actually spent in Spain, actually living for months on end, not a holiday here and there. It is impossible to get a real picture otherwise.

The only happy expats are ones whom dont need to work or own their own homes. 

Expats are leaving in droves. Millions and millions of homes remain abandoned. Taxes are going through the roof as are living costs. Young unemployment is at 50%. The country is on the verge of a sovereign bailout and euro currency collapse.

Not nieve? Wakey wakey.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hybr!d said:


> I love how people say they are hard working and will give anything a go, then go on to say they are not nieve. You are somehow special because you are willing to work. Isnt everyone.
> 
> How much time have you actually spent in Spain, actually living for months on end, not a holiday here and there. It is impossible to get a real picture otherwise.
> 
> ...


a bit blunt maybe..........but sadly, true


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Erm excuse me you haven't a clue about my situations or how much I know about spain or what I have researched in to moving to spain!! My dad has lived in spain over 10 years my mum has 2 places in spain so have spent a lot of time in different parts of spain most of my life!! My dad and step mum both work and have successful jobs in spain and I know many people who have success stories! My husband has actually been offered a Job and a contract with he's company here who are actually opening a new division in spain where they have contracts in place. I came on this forum for advice on schools for my children originally and came across this post as felt every single person who commented about he's line of wok was negative! I commented because my husband is in that line of work and has got a job with a CONTRACT! There may not be work in certain industries but in the industry my husband is in there is lots of work available. 
My husband and I are very hard working and will make a success in spain. Wouldn't do it if I didnt think it wasnt possible! Take your negativity elsewhere!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> Erm excuse me you haven't a clue about my situations or how much I know about spain or what I have researched in to moving to spain!! My dad has lived in spain over 10 years my mum has 2 places in spain so have spent a lot of time in different parts of spain most of my life!! My dad and step mum both work and have successful jobs in spain and I know many people who have success stories! My husband has actually been offered a Job and a contract with he's company here who are actually opening a new division in spain where they have contracts in place. I came on this forum for advice on schools for my children originally and came across this post as felt every single person who commented about he's line of wok was negative! I commented because my husband is in that line of work and has got a job with a CONTRACT! There may not be work in certain industries but in the industry my husband is in there is lots of work available.
> My husband and I are very hard working and will make a success in spain. Wouldn't do it if I didnt think it wasnt possible! Take your negativity elsewhere!


I don't think it was aimed at you specifically - more at the many many many posters we get here who really don't do any reasearch & think they can come on a wing and a prayer

you don't appear to fit into that category 


I am curious though how he managed to get a contracted job between yesterday & today - well done him :clap2:

yesterday you were just saying that there had been interest :confused2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ktlaws said:


> Erm excuse me you haven't a clue about my situations or how much I know about spain or what I have researched in to moving to spain!! My dad has lived in spain over 10 years my mum has 2 places in spain so have spent a lot of time in different parts of spain most of my life!! My dad and step mum both work and have successful jobs in spain and I know many people who have success stories! *My husband has actually been offered a Job and a contract* with he's company here who are actually opening a new division in spain where they have contracts in place. I came on this forum for advice on schools for my children originally and came across this post as felt every single person who commented about he's line of wok was negative! I commented because my husband is in that line of work and has got a job with a CONTRACT! There may not be work in certain industries but in the industry my husband is in there is lots of work available.
> My husband and I are very hard working and will make a success in spain. Wouldn't do it if I didnt think it wasnt possible! Take your negativity elsewhere!


Go for it then, just don't sell up in the UK. The bottom line is that the Spanish economy is in poo creek minus a paddle so while a contract is a positive thing to have, they can be broken. Remember, the sun won't shine much in winter, and it can feel cold in summer when you don't have a euro in your pocket.

Good luck and I hope it pans out for you all.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Best of luck. Do post back when it all works out. I mean people never get laid off in Spain and companys never go bust. Seems like a sure thing. Y

FYI I am moving to Spain too. I have an Internet business and some savings. I am single and have no dependants. So no need to work or get a mortgage/rent/schools etc. 

Buying now is good with 50% discounts on house prices compared to the boom years and the better euro conversion, but in the short-long term Spain will probably be using the Peseta, unemployment will rise, taxes will boon and house prices will fall. Things will be much worse.

I'm counting on it. Im just waiting to cash in. People will be giving houses away with a loaf of bread.

The only smart people moving in on Spain are the vultures, I am happy to call myself one.

I have lived in Spain for nearly two years on and off. The writing is on the wall. 

I am not being bitter or negative but realist. People like yourself dont want to accept it.

You come here because you are fed up with the uk and think Spain is the answer. You come looking for reassurance that you are jumping into the unknown but it will be ok. When your dreams are shattered by the ney sayers you turn defensive and all of a sudden know better.

You dont want to accept that you will probably always live in the UK. But that's a whole other issue. Unhappy people are unhappy people, geographic location has little to do with it. You will just find something else to moan about in Spain.

If you are all so sure it will work out. Why are you even here asking in the first place.

As a side note I have travelled to over 50 countries and I'm not what you would call patriotic but The British (me included up until a few years back) really dont realise how lucky they are to be born and raised in this country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

He's job will start in jan but we are coming out in oct so he wanted to see if there was work for he's trade to do b4 he's job started! My mum has 2 places in CDs so we will be staying there for a few months to get settled and look around for schools and living arrangements. As I said I came here for advice on schools and thought maybe meet some nice people who lived in the area but how wrong was I!! Like I said our jobs in England are here if things don't work out so if we wanted to come home then we could. I'm young with a young family and we are looking for a change of scenery! I also work for one of the biggest travel companies in the world and can relocate with my job to If I want to. As I said there may be a lot of industries that are suffering in spain but ours are thriving. You all seem so bitter. Maybe things haven't worked out for you but they will for us


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I am curious though how he managed to get a contracted job between yesterday & today - well done him :clap2:
> 
> yesterday you were just saying that there had been interest :confused2:


This ^^^^


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> He's job will start in jan but we are coming out in oct so he wanted to see if there was work for he's trade to do b4 he's job started! My mum has 2 places in CDs so we will be staying there for a few months to get settled and look around for schools and living arrangements. As I said I came here for advice on schools and thought maybe meet some nice people who lived in the area but how wrong was I!! Like I said our jobs in England are here if things don't work out so if we wanted to come home then we could. I'm young with a young family and we are looking for a change of scenery! I also work for one of the biggest travel companies in the world and can relocate with my job to If I want to. As I said there may be a lot of industries that are suffering in spain but ours are thriving. You all seem so bitter. Maybe things haven't worked out for you but they will for us


we're not bitter - we just don't want to see people making the same mistakes we have all seen many people make & end up penniless - & yes, even on the streets with kids

we've been here 9 years - I have a stable business - I have no reason to put anyone off coming - but it IS bad here for most industries

as I said in my last post - & before on this thread - you seem to be in a pretty good position if you have jobs to go back to if it does go wrong - & family here who will no doubt be happy to support you financially & have you move in with them if you need it

I'm still curious as to where that contracted job came from overnight though..............


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I have no intention of burning my bridges in the uk and I probably will return one day but at this moment in time we have a opportunity to change our lives for the better. My children are still very young so the world is our oyster if things don't work out its not the end of the world we will be in the same situation we are in now. also re contracts my husband works for one of the biggest automotive companies in the uk who are expanding to spain so he's contract will be the same as he is on here so I doubt he will be laid off as he can return to the uk and carry on in what he's doing now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> I have no intention of burning my bridges in the uk and I probably will return one day but at this moment in time we have a opportunity to change our lives for the better. My children are still very young so the world is our oyster if things don't work out its not the end of the world we will be in the same situation we are in now. also re contracts my husband works for one of the biggest automotive companies in the uk who are expanding to spain so he's contract will be the same as he is on here so I doubt he will be laid off as he can return to the uk and carry on in what he's doing now!


in that case you are a very lucky family


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Also when u say people like me what do you mean people like me! You haven't a clue what I've researched and what I know! If you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all! People like YOU think you know it all! Look forward to hearing how great things work out for you too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> He's job will start in jan but we are coming out in oct so he wanted to see if there was work for he's trade to do b4 he's job started! My mum has 2 places in CDs so we will be staying there for a few months to get settled and look around for schools and living arrangements. As I said I came here for advice on schools and thought maybe meet some nice people who lived in the area but how wrong was I!! Like I said our jobs in England are here if things don't work out so if we wanted to come home then we could. I'm young with a young family and we are looking for a change of scenery! I also work for one of the biggest travel companies in the world and can relocate with my job to If I want to. As I said there may be a lot of industries that are suffering in spain but ours are thriving. You all seem so bitter. Maybe things haven't worked out for you but they will for us



I'm not clear about whether your husband has a job with a contract or not. If he has, all well and good.

We owned two companies in the UK, one specialising in HGV repairs and maintenance, the other repairing, MOTs, bodywork on private and company fleet cars. We employed over twenty mechanics so I know a little about the trade.

We live in a small village near Estepona. There is one Spanish -owned garage in our village, employing about five people. In Estepona itself there are several garages, two I know of British-owned. It doesn't seem that there is much turnover of staff in any of these places.

We took early retirement and have a comfortable life in Spain as we do not want work. We've worked and are now enjoying our relaxed life. It seems to me that your enjoyment of life in Spain and your expectations will depend on your quality of life in the UK. Most of us posting here had good lives in the UK and did not see becoming immigrants in Spain as some kind of escape.

It doesn't matter how long you have lived in Spain or how many properties your mother owns. This is NOW. The situation has changed dramatically and for the worse.Unemployment is three times that of the UK, the welfare state as known in the UK is virtually non-existent, many British immigrants have returned to the UK, many more would like to but are stuck with unsaleable properties. Luxurious villas in Marbella are selling...two-bed pisos in the less 'desirable' areas are not. Property ownership means little these days. We sold our business premises, our house, some properties we rented and feel all the better for not having the burden of property ownership on our shoulders.

As I said, it all depends on whether your husband has a job with a contract...and if he has managed to acquire one without even arriving in Spain and at such short notice perhaps you could share with others as to how he managed this as I'm sure they would find it helpful.

People who tell wannabe immigrants how bad things are in Spain are not 'bitter' - far from it as those who are happy here are those who for whatever reason aren't looking for work. They are telling it how it is.

The five million plus Spaniards who are unemployed -many of them no doubt mechanics - are just as willing to work hard as you - after all, they live here, they have families. 
For this reason I and many other British immigrants who are happily settled in Spain prefer to patronise Spanish tradespeople, including mechanics. It's ultimately in all our interests, if you think about it...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> Hi my hubby is a car sprayer/body repairer and has had a positive response from various body shops in and around the CDS. We are also looking to relocate with our family and are coming out in October. Good luck.


Hi Ktlaws,
I for one, as I don't live that area of Spain had no idea that there were various Brit body shops in the CDS, one or two perhaps, but more than that surprises me, and it surprises me that they are in a position to offer solid work. Certainly around here there are no businesses like that - shops that sell Romanian/ Moroccan food (many of which open and close within the month!) and some illegal building workers, tilers etc.
Any way, sounds like you're going around things the right way and looking for a job before coming over and thinking about schools for the kids. BTW there's LOTS of info about education on this thread, post #3
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...x-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html

Please don't let this become yet another thread of miscommunication and misunderstanding. Please don't get defensive. The people who live here are not bitter - they are happy for the most part. BUT most of us came over to a prosperous country that could do no bad. It was growing and glowing, and offered a huge amount to dissatisfied Brits. That is not the case now. For every positive adjective please insert a negative. It's the real picture and people who are new to the forum need to know what they are coming to, so as well as reading about education I also recommend you read about the economic situation in Spain that will affect you and your children for many years to come if you decide to live here.

It's just advice, it's just people trying to help you out - please don't reject it and don't think it's an insult or a plot to keep you out. Only you know your real situation so do what you think you should do - but with *all* the information.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> I have no intention of burning my bridges in the uk and I probably will return one day but at this moment in time we have a opportunity to change our lives for the better. My children are still very young so the world is our oyster if things don't work out its not the end of the world we will be in the same situation we are in now. also re* contracts my husband works for one of the biggest automotive companies in the uk who are expanding to spain *so he's contract will be the same as he is on here so I doubt he will be laid off as he can return to the uk and carry on in what he's doing now!




How nice to learn that a major UK 'automotive' companies in the UK is expanding to Spain...I wonder how many jobs they will bring. So are you saying that your husband will be working for a UK company in Spain? I am surprised to learn that his contract will be the same...Spanish labour and contractual law is in many respects different from that in the UK and any company, whether British, Spanish or Mongolian will conform to Spanish labour laws. There are currently two types of contract in Spain, permanent and temporary. If your contract is temporary as most these days are you have zero job security, a point to be borne in mind.


I wonder which one that is? Must ask around our old contacts in the 'automotive' industry. 

AKA the motor trade....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ahh yes, I was going to ask about the company that's expanding into Spain. I know a Spaniard who speaks fluent English, Spanish and a little Dutch who is looking for work as a financial director and is prepared to move anywhere, so if you have any details of who, what , where, when, please PM me!
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Ktlaws,
> I for one, as I don't live that area of Spain had no idea that there were various Brit body shops in the CDS, one or two perhaps, but more than that surprises me, and it surprises me that they are in a position to offer solid work. Certainly around here there are no businesses like that - shops that sell Romanian/ Moroccan food (many of which open and close within the month!) and some illegal building workers, tilers etc.
> Any way, sounds like you're going around things the right way and looking for a job before coming over and thinking about schools for the kids. BTW there's LOTS of info about education on this thread, post #3
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...x-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html
> ...


keep reading PeskyWesky


between last night & today her husband has been given a job with a contract - with the company he already works for no less - but here in Spain

they are indeed a very lucky family


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I appreciate what you are saying but if you look back certain people on here think its ok to tell me how it is like I'm some sort of idiot! We have done our research and it's not something we have done lightly. I think I will remove myself from here soon and continue to speak to the positive an happy people who I have had the pleasure of speaking to. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

What is it with you lot! Get out and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> I appreciate what you are saying but if you look back certain people on here think its ok to tell me how it is like I'm some sort of idiot! We have done our research and it's not something we have done lightly. I think I will remove myself from here soon and continue to speak to the positive an happy people who I have had the pleasure of speaking to. Thank you for your input.



If you react in that way to people who don't tell you what you want to hear the advice you will listen to and act on will be of little use.

We are not idiots either, you know. Many people on this Forum have lived here for many years, many of us have been or are business owners. What we are telling you is from our own experience of living in Spain in 2012.

A thought strikes me....how do you know this company your husband currently works for will keep his UK job open indefinitely? Not many companies will commit to that - we certainly wouldn't have done.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> What is it with you lot! Get out and enjoy the sunshine!


That's just what I'm doing....By my pool....with a light lunch and a glass of cava.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> keep reading PeskyWesky
> 
> 
> between last night & today her husband has been given a job with a contract - with the company he already works for no less - but here in Spain
> ...


I know, and that's good, in fact that's great (!!), but I thought what I wrote was relevant anyway. 
If you mean my remark about reading about the economy of the country, I think that's essential reading whether you've got a job or not, 'cos it's going to affect your healthcare, rubbish collecting, children's education, children's job opportunities, road repairs etc etc, isn't it??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Time for lunch for me too, in the shade. It's boiling!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That's just what I'm doing....By my pool....with a light lunch and a glass of cava.


I'm in the shade on my terrace - no cava - can't drink even one glass at lunchtime if I'm to be any good to anyone for the rest of the day

it's too hot to be in the sun though - not to mention potentially dangerous at this time of day!

@ Ktlaws - we don't think you're an idiot - but please don't assume that we are either 

cynics, perhaps - especially when the information you have given us has changed so dramatically overnight.................

I hope your husband _does _ get the contracted work - Spain NEEDS people here who work legally & pay their way


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you heard yourselves! Every single person who has posted on this forum re spain the same culprits are there injecting a bit of negativity! You all live there so can't be that bad. I know what's going on I read I know the state of the economy. Mind your own business and get on with it! Adios!


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Ha ha. That's right, we all live here. But we don't work! And therein is why we are all so very happy with the move to Spain. We get to enjoy all the good bits, without the bad. You however, wont have that privilege. You're moving to get away from the UK but fail to realise that Spain, for working family's for certain is no better, in fact it is worse. You crave a better quality of life but if you cant achieve that in England how will Spain be different. The sun does not a success make.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hybr!d said:


> Ha ha. That's right, we all live here. But we don't work! And therein is why we are all so very happy with the move to Spain. We get to enjoy all the good bits, without the bad. You however, wont have that privilege. You're moving to get away from the UK but fail to realise that Spain, for working family's for certain is no better, in fact it is worse. You crave a better quality of life but if you cant achieve that in England how will Spain be different. The sun does not a success make.


some of us need to work.............. that's why we know first hand how hard it is


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not moving to get away from the uk at all! Where did I say that. I live the uk! Like I said b4 you don't know my situation u don't know me so please stop commenting!


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

So _why_ do you want to move?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> Have you heard yourselves! Every single person who has posted on this forum re spain the same culprits are there injecting a bit of negativity! You all live there so can't be that bad. I know what's going on I read I know the state of the economy. Mind your own business and get on with it! Adios!


Something tells me you won't be able to resist reading this

Why do you think we are all singing from the same song-sheet? Could it be because we know what we are talking about?

You don't seem to grasp the point we're making....for us life here is great! But we either have secure jobs, well-paid professional jobs or like me sold up and took early retirement so we don't need to work. You and your husband do need to work and it seems to me that it's very unclear as to whether he has a job or not. As body-sprayers and so on whether in Spain or the UK don't earn fabulous wages it's important for people with children to consider to base their lives around hard fact and not hopes.If you read about the economy especially in reputable papers such as THe Times, Independent you will know how bad things are here...and they will get worse.
Even the Daily Mail ran a piece last week about the dreadful economic situation.

As for telling us to 'mind our own business'....that's a joke. You came on this forum asking advice, telling us about your situation, your mum the property owner and so on...as well as telling us about your husband's amazing stroke of good fortune in doing overnight something millions of unemployed Spaniards can't manage to do, i.e. find a contracted job.

You asked us, we didn't ask you.
We told you what we know -and we don't all live in the same part of Spain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

One more thing I have lots of good constructive advice from my dad who does live and work in spain. I didn't come on here for a lesson on the Spanish economy I came on here to find friends who live and work in spain who could offer some advice. How wrong was I! That's not directed to all.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

What _does_ your dad do for work?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> I'm not moving to get away from the uk at all! Where did I say that. I live the uk! Like I said b4 you don't know my situation u don't know me so please stop commenting!


Could you please write in English...we don't normally accept text-speak...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Again I appreciate what your saying and it wasn't directed to all just a couple. Let just wait and see what happens and when that's when everything works out il come back and post about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh sorry I meant before and you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

What I'm gonna tell you so you can put your two pennies worth in! He has a very successful business in spain that's all I need to tell you. Il have to get him on here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ktlaws said:


> Again I appreciate what your saying and it wasn't directed to all just a couple. Let just wait and see what happens and when that's when everything works out il come back and post about it.


I hope it does all work out as I said - Spain needs people who can contribute to society

please do come back & let us know how you get on


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it a sucessful bodyshop? 

Unless it is, then i see no relevance how it is an indicator of your job security in the same trade.

I know a guy with great job security and wages in Spain, he works on an oil rig.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> Oh sorry I meant before and you!


I'm sorry but I have no idea what you mean by this.

Maybe your husband could get a job in your father's successful business?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

He doesn't need to work In my dads business it's a completely different trade and part of spain but thanks for that idea! Ok I've had enough nasty and snidey comments for one day. Think the sun has gone to your heads!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ktlaws said:


> He doesn't need to work In my dads business it's a completely different trade and part of spain but thanks for that idea! Ok I've had enough nasty and snidey comments for one day. Think the sun has gone to your heads!


Maybe one day you'll get the opportunity to enjoy it just as we do.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Ktlaws said:


> He doesn't need to work In my dads business it's a completely different trade and part of spain but thanks for that idea! Ok I've had enough nasty and snidey comments for one day. Think the sun has gone to your heads!


Please don't take all of this personally. What people are saying here is correct. I am 33 and have lived here in benalmadena for 11 years. My husband is spanish and we have 2 young children 3 & 5 years old. I am fully integrated into all aspects of spanish life. Things here at the moment are awful. People everywhere are losing their jobs. Im lucky as i work for a travel agency that does not depend on the spanish market. My husband (a waiter) was laid off in 2008 just as the recession began and has not found permanent work since. He's currently working in a beach bar (12 hours a day) with 1 day off for a 1100€. Come september he will find himself on the dole. We are toying with the idea right now that maybe it would be better to go back to n. ireland. If we do it itll need to be soon so that my children can adapt. Theres no way of knowing how this country is gonna end up. I actually lose sleep over it. Everything is going up, gas, electric, diesel, town hall tax but the wages are very low and stay the same. It would be a huge mistake for you to come here. You would be putting your young family at risk. Im just trying to tell you as it is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Information is so important and these are the views from those who live in Spain and me, who had to return to the UK. So now, rather than get irritated by what folk are saying, you need to find the positives and weigh things up. You decide, but make that decision based on the facts, not the dream. As long as you know that those who have posted on here aren't lying, they're not deliberately being unkind or burst your bubble. They are telling you as it is. 

You also need to know that anyone who went to Spain over around 6 years ago found it far easier. Spain was growing, it was all new and there were many opportunities. It was easy to get work and to make money. The economy changed dramitically when the recession happened 4 years ago. The Spanish construction industry crashed, taking 1000s of jobs and related industries with it. That effected other areas of the economy, as did the drop in tourists. Spain is now introducing some strict austerity measures and its no longer an easy place to simply move to and live. Even the black economy and tax evasion is becoming hard as the laws and government tighten up. Brits are returning to the UK in their droves and Spanish are desperate. No money, poor welfare (compared to the UK) and few prospects. 

Anyway, as I say its your decision. But think carefully and use all the information you have - good and bad!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Please don't take all of this personally. What people are saying here is correct. I am 33 and have lived here in benalmadena for 11 years. My husband is spanish and we have 2 young children 3 & 5 years old. I am fully integrated into all aspects of spanish life. Things here at the moment are awful. People everywhere are losing their jobs. Im lucky as i work for a travel agency that does not depend on the spanish market. My husband (a waiter) was laid off in 2008 just as the recession began and has not found permanent work since. He's currently working in a beach bar (12 hours a day) with 1 day off for a 1100€. Come september he will find himself on the dole. We are toying with the idea right now that maybe it would be better to go back to n. ireland.If we do it itll need to be soon so that my children can adapt. Theres no way of knowing how this country is gonna end up. I actually lose sleep over it. Everything is going up, gas, electric, diesel, town hall tax but the wages are very low and stay the same. It would be a huge mistake for you to come here. You would be putting your young family at risk. Im just trying to tell you as it is.


I've waited for the thread to die down a bit before replying to this which unfortunately ktlaws hasn't read I don't think. Maybe the OP has, and hopefully he's got some useful info out of the thread.
I just wanted to thank leeds for posting this info, which is certainly the Spain that I'm hearing about and living in. Other people live in or hear about another kind of Spain it seems, which is perfectly possible because, as we have said on many occasions, Spain is BIG. However, in general terms, the South of Spain has bigger unemployment issues than central and northern Spain, but you have to look at specific sectors.

IMO if you're looking for good, long term job prospects, plus stable family life don't come to Spain (think about it; 25% unemployment and rising +bailout + health + education cuts + no investment in industry does not = golden opportunity for my family)
OR
Come with a Fool Proof Plan *already *in place. That would be great 'cos that way you're helping Spain on its way to recovery as well!
OR
If what you're interested in is to increase your hours of sunshine, look on a map anywhere south of Burgos and don't ask for advice on a forum 'cos you just might get it!!


----------



## lindylou2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

steadyeddie1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My girlfriend and I are looking to move to benalmadena in the near future with our children and was wondering if there was anyone out there in the area who knows anyone who can offer any work? i am a fully qualified mechanic with 15 yrs experience and love to work in an english workshop for the expat community. I have run my own business in england as a mechanic but heard the issues with setting up business in spain can be a nightmare so i'm just looking for work to start with.
> I can't speak any spanish at the moment which i know isn't very helpful but we will be learning very soon and hope to have a basic understanding before we make the move.
> Cheers guys and looking forward to your replies.


Arroyo del la Miel industrial Estate which is in Benalmedena has got many garage workshops so it might be advisable to start looking for work there Arroya is in the town where all the shops are as Benalmadena consist of 3 parts Benal Costa
Arroyo and the pueblo

Lindy lou


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lindylou2345 said:


> Arroyo del la Miel industrial Estate which is in Benalmedena has got many garage workshops so it might be advisable to start looking for work there Arroya is in the town where all the shops are as Benalmadena consist of 3 parts Benal Costa
> Arroyo and the pueblo
> 
> Lindy lou


 Heres the address; Polígono Industrial La Leala, near Arroyo de la Miel, Benalmádena, Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lindylou2345 said:


> Arroyo del la Miel industrial Estate which is in Benalmedena has got many garage workshops so it might be advisable to start looking for work there Arroya is in the town where all the shops are as Benalmadena consist of 3 parts Benal Costa
> Arroyo and the pueblo
> 
> Lindy lou


That's useful - good idea!

Do you happen to know if there any English speaking workshops there? And any idea of the salaries, as the OP talks about children so there's likely to be at least 4 people. I'm not sure a mechanic's salary would be enough to support a family. Anybody know??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's useful - good idea!
> 
> Do you happen to know if there any English speaking workshops there? And any idea of the salaries, as the OP talks about children so there's likely to be at least 4 people. I'm not sure a mechanic's salary would be enough to support a family. Anybody know??


 I have actually been there and there is/was one English garage there! um.... I dont know names, numbers or anything tho. I went there with my husband once looking for a part for my car. There is/was a citroen garage there, but the man there was Spanish

Jo xxx


----------



## lindylou2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's useful - good idea!
> 
> Do you happen to know if there any English speaking workshops there? And any idea of the salaries, as the OP talks about children so there's likely to be at least 4 people. I'm not sure a mechanic's salary would be enough to support a family. Anybody know??


There is one English garage there but everybodys looking for work I would not move a family out there untill I got sorted with contract etc

Lindy lou


----------



## Joshy2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone just wanted to get back in touch to say we are now living in spain very happy! I have a great job with a Dutch company and am autonomo my husband has a full time position with a large body shop repair company WITH a contract my children are starting Spanish school in September so all is good! To people out there thinking of coming to spain and have been put off by this forum don't be! If you are hard working and have a trade there is work here. I recently got offered another job but as I'm settled I had to turn it down! Adios AKA ktlaws!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joshy2012 said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to get back in touch to say we are now living in spain very happy! I have a great job with a Dutch company and am autonomo my husband has a full time position with a large body shop repair company WITH a contract my children are starting Spanish school in September so all is good! To people out there thinking of coming to spain and have been put off by this forum don't be! If you are hard working and have a trade there is work here. I recently got offered another job but as I'm settled I had to turn it down! Adios AKA ktlaws!


it's always good to hear a success story - well done :clap2: - it CAN happen - it's just that the odds are against the majority


I wish we heard more of them, but sadly I see more leaving the country on a daily basis than arriving


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshy2012 said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to get back in touch to say we are now living in spain very happy! I have a great job with a Dutch company and am autonomo my husband has a full time position with a large body shop repair company WITH a contract my children are starting Spanish school in September so all is good! To people out there thinking of coming to spain and have been put off by this forum don't be! If you are hard working and have a trade there is work here. I recently got offered another job but as I'm settled I had to turn it down! Adios AKA ktlaws!


 I'm glad its worked out for you so far. Now you are settled, you'll realise that you are an exception, so you now know how tough it is and that whats said on this and all of the other expat forums is right!!

Jo xxx


----------

